
How I Generated 300 Leads For My Startup With Blog Outreach - mrmartinblue
http://www.grouphigh.com/blog/how-i-generated-300-leads-for-my-startup-with-blog-outreach
======
kisypoo
Nice post on blogger outreach Andy - would be cool to also see stats how those
the blog posts you got continue to drive leads even if they level off after a
couple months. I've also found that events/trade shows are an awesome way to
meet influential bloggers and get them to write about you. Blog outreach is
about relationships and sometimes all it takes is meeting face to face to
develop that trust factor.

~~~
mrmartinblue
Conferences are a great idea, maybe host a 1 hour blogger happy hour at the
hotel bar for conference attendees that are also bloggers. I'd wager that's a
better use of $200 than a PR Web press release.

